# Michael Buble



## anneq (Jun 27, 2009)

any fans out there?

I swear, before I get too old, I'm gonna go see this guy in concert - this was the music I grew up with - and he does it SOO well. (if I were about 20yrs younger, well, nvm)


----------



## Flashy (Jun 27, 2009)

I like his songs


----------



## SunnyCait (Jun 27, 2009)

Omg YES! I love "Everything" especially!! I love his voice.


----------



## anneq (Jun 27, 2009)

Oh geez, so glad I'm not alone, lol.
Have you seen him in concert?
My husband and I just love to turn on the dvd player, have a couple drinks and listen to him out on the porch - he's the best when it comes to jazz/swing.

p.s. even my 13yr.old daughter likes to listen to him (she thinks he's cute too, lol) - goes to show you where she gets her taste in music, lol.


----------



## Flashy (Jun 27, 2009)

I've never been to a concert, so no, but I do like his songs. They are pretty meaningful, I think.

'Let me go hoooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooome'


----------



## anneq (Jun 27, 2009)

Oh my gosh, that was the song that got me hooked on him! lol
It took me forever to find out who the singer was, and finally I did. I was going through some stuff at that time in my life that made that song so meaningful, but once I found his albums, I just fell in love with all of his songs.


----------



## irishbunny (Jun 27, 2009)

When I saw the heading I thought he had died!


----------



## JadeIcing (Jun 27, 2009)

LOVE!


----------



## aurora369 (Jun 27, 2009)

I enjoy his music as well.

One of my best friend's Uncle is one of Canada's best guitarists, and he did some work on Michael Buble's last album.

He grew up in Burnaby BC, which is very close to where I grew up.

--Dawn


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Jun 27, 2009)

I LOVE Michael Buble  I saw him LIVE last year he was AWSOME.


----------



## Minilop (Jun 27, 2009)

I just googled him.


----------



## anneq (Jun 28, 2009)

I saw him LIVE last year he was AWSOME. 

....so jealous, lol.


----------



## SunnyCait (Jun 29, 2009)

*is also jealous* I would kill to see him live!


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Jun 29, 2009)

Well he was really good and good looking  I really enjoyed seeing him LIVE and if he comes again I am defiantly going to see him again.


----------



## BSAR (Jul 1, 2009)

Hmm he doesn't sound familar but the song Let Me go home does.....


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Jul 1, 2009)

:inlove: Sway

[flash=425,344]http://www.youtube.com/v/dG8giVJKQPI&feature=related&hl=en&fs=1[/flash]


----------



## anneq (Jul 1, 2009)

Such good music - such a GREAT voice!


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Feb 6, 2010)

Micheal is coming back to Saskatoon in Aug 
I'm for sure going. Just trying to find someone to go with me. I've had a few offers from my long distance RO friends to fly them in. I'm not that rich yet.

Here's a new music video by him
[flash=425,344]http://www.youtube.com/v/1AJmKkU5POA&hl=en&fs=1[/flash]


----------



## SunnyCait (Feb 6, 2010)

you are my new favorite!! I saw him do this on SNL and loved it!!! YAYYYYYYYYYYYY!


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Feb 6, 2010)

I saw him last year in concert 
I love to bring all my RO friends with me.


----------



## cheryl (Feb 6, 2010)

*Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears wrote: *


> I LOVE Michael Buble  I saw him LIVE last year he was AWSOME.


Oh my gosh i'm jealous!..i just love that guy...i love his voice but i especially love his good looks


----------



## Raspberry82 (Feb 6, 2010)

I like him a lot too, good music


----------



## PepnFluff (Feb 6, 2010)

Awh hes so nummy looking! You know Bec the offer still stands hahahaha :bunnydance:


----------



## anneq (Feb 6, 2010)

I hear he got engaged...can't remember her name off the top of my head, but it's the young lady in his latest new hit song -


----------



## NorthernAutumn (Feb 6, 2010)

Ooooh my goodness!
Handsome Man, grocery store, up-beat song, beautiful lyrics, and super dancers!

Just a few of my favourite things 

AND he's Canadian !!!


----------

